# Forum > News > Community Chat >  bypass school/work webfilers (not useing a proxy site)

## skillz noodles

alot of people use the web proxy sites . although these work, your school or work can just block them aswell, and they can sometimes be painfully slow, and sometimes they just dont work so now im showing you my way to do this, witch is much much better.


get to your computer at school or work and do this



IF YOU USE INTERNET EXPLORER
step1. hit start>control panel>network and internet connections>internet options.

step2. go to the "connections tab, and click on "lan settings"




step3.once you click on the lan settings option, you should get the box in the screenshot below, check off the same options you see in the screenshot. then pick a IP from the stof this port and put them in the bottom "adress box"
*(make sure the port is correct or it wont work)*




step 4. click "ok" and "apply" and your done =) you can now browse blocked sites at school or work.


FOR FIREFOX USERS

start up firefox and do the following.

step1. click on "tools>options.

step 2. click on the advanced tab, and chose "settings"(see screenshot)




step3. once on the settings screen, check off the option for "manual proxy"
then enter the ip and port into the correct boxes*
(make sure the port is correct or it wont work)



*step4.just hit ok and apply, and your done =)




*Here are a few proxies and ports you can use, you can also use google to find them. there are literally millions of public proxies you can find

88.244.9.39:80* *218.247.166.82:1080
202.95.140.21:-3128
202.107.251.45:1080
62.249.212.252:8889
203.146.127.98:3128
80.237.140.233:8001
219.237.235.35:3128
61.135.206.11:10811
148.243.136.8:-3128
210.0.209.108:-3128
61.156.42.123:-6317
196.203.65.34:-8080
220.227.170.38:1080
203.190.153.18:-3128
81.189.106.138:-8080
220.249.114.134:3128
61.135.206.11:-12954
mail.coditel.be:8080
222.151.211.93:-8080
211.176.61.157:+6666
203.212.207.66:-6588
203.190.113.131:3128
203.131.209.142:8080
*
* 84.22.67.115:80
59.59.58.106:808
189.30.9.18:3128
203.160.1.42:554
203.160.1.42:553
218.7.48.22:8080
203.160.1.47:554
80.89.176.36:-80
203.160.1.45:554
203.160.1.52:553
203.160.1.46:554
203.160.1.38:553
62.215.195.85:80
203.160.1.40:553

125.46.36.223:808
203.69.39.251:-80
212.239.25.143:80
221.208.14.72:808
60.190.223.77:808
210.34.14.186:808
124.30.29.19:8080
212.239.25.142:80
84.245.145.202:80
59.59.58.106:-808
213.55.87.84:6588
58.247.2.108:8080
211.144.82.7:1080
97.81.223.15:8217
61.19.127.74:8080
213.167.7.80:8217
217.21.43.3:+1028
125.244.13.3:8080
208.5.148.67:8217
212.62.123.50:-80
190.5.30.203:3128
147.52.151.3:3128
208.0.225.47:1080
222.92.117.204:80
61.156.42.123:6317
222.90.232.66:3128
125.244.203.2:8080
201.34.204.86:3128
85.185.16.126:8080
194.57.157.28:8080
210.34.14.186:-808
61.37.57.109:+1095
86.108.71.180:6588
61.175.243.36:1080
89.215.98.180:-808
194.183.71.11:8080
148.243.136.8:3128
220.194.59.252:808
200.171.70.76:3128
209.88.91.211:8080
212.62.97.20:-8080
202.108.12.194:-80
201.90.66.138:8080
202.53.13.158:3128
88.217.248.3:-3128
85.132.21.124:8217
203.190.153.18:3128
81.189.106.138:8080
220.194.59.252:-808
86.55.187.216:-8080
84.95.245.195:-8080
81.201.129.28:-8889
201.65.14.117:-6588
203.187.235.87:1080
61.135.206.11:27843

*

----------


## skillz noodles

woot, no post's yet =p

----------


## suicidity

Completely pointless since any school network that supports the Bess Program ignores the use of Internet settings and Firefox installation / Use.

Good try though,:wave:.

----------


## MagellanFreet

1 problem, my schools computers wont let you open control panel '-.-

----------


## skillz noodles

works at my school, you can also open IE explorer and go to tools>options

to get to the options menu

----------

